# Hunting > Hunting >  Suppress or not

## Fishontop

I guess this is a very contented question 
These are my thoughts anyway, I am looking to get a tikka t3 in .308 with a full suppressed barrel ( I don't care for the end of barrel suppressor,looks clumsy )

  it's been ages since I've hunted, sooooo long ago when men didn't use a girly suppressor ,and as far as I know you couldn't get them anyway
 I lite up my old 303 the other day and man did my ears ring
 So here's my Dilemma 

My reckoning ,one or maybe two shot for meet and go home , different if I was shooting all day ,I would soon be deaf ,eh I know it sounds like I'm talking myself out of a purchase but the gun looks so sexy ,after my old Lee Enfield 303

And another thing,what about the suppressor causing barrel whip problems , I also believe a fully suppressed barrel has been machined down to accommodate the suppressor 

Has anyone used the t3 full barrel suppressor, what's your grouping like

Thanks guys for listening to my ravings
Looking forward to your comm
Tony

----------


## Friwi

As long as the rifle you are getting is doing the job you want it to do go for it.i have not personally shot an integral suppressed rifle, so I can't comment on their accuracy.
One thing not to be neglected, is every suppressed rifles , be it integral or muzzle add on require a higher level of maintenance than an unsuppressed gun due to the level of carbon build up. 
So as long as your gun does not loose it's zero after cleaning go for it . 
Also, even stainless guns need proper maintenance.

----------


## 223nut

Have a t3 in 308 with a Dpt on the end, very happy with it. Had a 223 t3 fully suppressed, something wrong with it and heaps of black faith and sludge on, e barrel when I took suppressor off, has some get on the scope objective as well, not happy.

Groupings were ok with both!

----------


## homebrew.357

Well I`m from the old school, a gun had a wooden stock and a blued barrel, if you shot it ,it went bang, so ear muffs on the range, in the bush it`s only one shot. Now days it has to be a plastic stock,  s steel , fluted barrel, a huge hunk of brain pipe on the end so you are up with the latest and greatest gear. We have been hunting for years, you see a deer, up with old sudden death, " booom", meat for the freezer, so what's` the use of the muffler on the end of your barrel. That's what you get from one how has a P Hale standed in .308 , Marlin 3030, 45 muzzle loader, Sharps 45-70, that I love blasting away with black powder at the range. In the end it`s your choice, have fun.

----------


## gadgetman

I like my hearing, it is very acute. I like hearing kids, one of the most amazing sounds in the world. All my rifles get a suppressor.

The extra weight doesn't worry me as I haven't carried anything without a suppressor. With a flexible plastic stock the extra weight and gas retention reduces recoil which improves accuracy. I suspect it would also reduce barrel whip. The fact that your ears were ringing is a good indication that you should do it.

----------


## Marty Henry

Guess it depends on what you intend. I supressed my 223 when I used to do pest control work, and I might shoot 5_6 rounds rapidly. It was not unusual to do 100plus rounds a weekend. My other rifles are left bare. The can is muzzle forward and does look a bit funny but ive got used to the rifle with it on so keep it. Accuracy actually improved when i got it supressed because the crown got recut. If i want a bomb up with my other guns, earmuffs is the answer.

----------


## Tommy

> Well I`m from the old school, a gun had a wooden stock and a blued barrel, if you shot it ,it went bang, so ear muffs on the range, in the bush it`s only one shot. Now days it has to be a plastic stock,  s steel , fluted barrel, a huge hunk of brain pipe on the end so you are up with the latest and greatest gear. We have been hunting for years, you see a deer, up with old sudden death, " booom", meat for the freezer, so what's` the use of the muffler on the end of your barrel. That's what you get from one how has a P Hale standed in .308 , Marlin 3030, 45 muzzle loader, Sharps 45-70, that I love blasting away with black powder at the range. In the end it`s your choice, have fun.


It's all awesome until you're stone deaf and can't hold a conversation. Polio was par for the course until not that long ago too. Hearing loss must suck, big time, and I plan to avoid it. A few hundred bucks for the latest tech isn't always a bad thing, considering what's at stake

----------


## SiB

I fitted a  Gunworks suppressor onto my shortened .308 Tikka so very little change in weight or balance to my guesstimate. 

Save your ears

There'll be plenty here who advise on the merits of shortening but I'm happy w mine!

----------


## Maca49

I've just become a soft cock! I like suppressors, except for my BP guns, I then put the suppressors on my already deaf and ringing ears! :O O:

----------


## WallyR

Shooting unmuffled 303's/L1A1's during my Air Training Corps/National Service days = $10K hearing aids 7 years ago.
I don't hear very well with these either.
My $0.02 worth, your choice.
My recommendation (20/20 hindsight), MUFFLE THE BASTARD - ugly quiet is better than looking good and going deaf.
One shot or one thousand - deafness ain't good for your social/family/friends interaction performance.

----------


## tikka

I am all for suppressors, the first 20 years I didn't use one but now 10+ years later of running a few different cans, heavy stainless and lite alloy. There is no way in hell I would use a unsuppressed rifle now unless I had earmuffs. My dog likes it too as well. My last hunting trip in the other day i fired 28 rounds on deer pigs and goats and that's a lot of ringing in the ears if not suppressed. And another plus is less muzzle jump.

----------


## 223nut

Put a round through my 17hmr the other day and thought 'holy sh+t'  that's more noise than I like, all mine have a suppressor of some kind be it the 308 or 22. Less disturbance to other game, neighbours and often hunting with a dog

----------


## Tommy

> Shooting unmuffled 303's/L1A1's during my Air Training Corps/National Service days = $10K hearing aids 7 years ago.
> I don't hear very well with these either.
> My $0.02 worth, your choice.
> My recommendation (20/20 hindsight), MUFFLE THE BASTARD - ugly quiet is better than looking good and going deaf.
> One shot or one thousand - deafness ain't good for your social/family/friends interaction performance.


Madness not to

----------


## Jack_

Times are different now. You'll get looked at funny by most for shooting unsuppressed with no hearing protection. Every shot does permanent damage and it adds up. 

Can't comment on a full suppressed barrel, all I've heard is that they're more effort than they're worth, but suppressing a rifle is a no-brainer. You'll get used to the look of them and then bare barrels will start looking like the weird ones. Get some nice cerakoting done to make it look a bit sleeker if you need to.

----------


## blake

All my rifles get suppressed. DPT cans on all of em,my son and dog both appreciate it and you get used to the look of a suppressor pretty quick.Accuracy enhanced and neighboring livestock or other deer in the area aren't disturbed. Do it man👍

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Nickoli

I had an MAE full barrel suppressor for quite a while - they are a pain in the arse. No barrel isolation tube, so you get massive carbon build up directly on the barrel which needs to be regularly cleaned: need to vaseline the barrel to make it easier to clean. There is a fair bit of the fore-end of the stock pruned out to fit the suppressor, and in my rifle's case this led to a fairly flimsy stock. Go with over-barrel: practical, easy to maintain, cheap and transferable between multiple rifles.
Who cares what it looks like? It's a tool for saving your ears, not something you hang on the wall to make your house look good... :XD:

----------


## res

I suppress everything that can practically be suppressed that's not historical or a range only rifle, and I still use ear protection whenever I can out hunting. Looks be damed, I have enough hearing damage from subsonic .22lr. Target shooting with out ear pro to want even a single unprotected centerfire shot to go off near me. 
If you prefer the look of the full over barrel t3's go for it, just pe probated for a little extra cleaning compared to a normal can and keep in mind that has already been said that the barrels have been turned rather thin so only good for a shot or two rapid-so fine for most deer hunting but maybe not ideal for goats

----------


## superdiver

I supress to reduce noise and kick. Also because i have a dog and i cherish both our ears.

----------


## homebrew.357

Wally R, You are right, I`m in the same boat, was in N S T U and all they gave us for hearing protection was cotton wool, I was on 25 lbers artillery guns and I am have a war pension , never fired a shot in anger. So it`s a new game out there, get a suppress one, if they were no good it would not catch on.

----------


## Zamkiwi

I have hearing loss from years underground which is my own fault.
On drill rigs used plugs but as a supervisor I got lapse with it and now pay the price cannot hear my wife unless she is looking at me if talking normal.
TV is always loud.
Suppressor on my gun and makes a big difference even on that single shot also better for the dog.

----------


## 300_BLK

A good friend has the tikka full barrel suppressor from hush power (gun city) it is so loud you wouldn't think it was suppressed. It was very accurate with 175 smk though

----------


## Gibo

> A good friend has the tikka full barrel suppressor from hush power (gun city) it is so loud you wouldn't think it was suppressed. It was very accurate with 175 smk though


How heavy, cant see the point of full length as its just extra weight for zero gain.

----------


## Smiddy

I think those full barrel jobs can be damaged easy if you have a fall, I don't think the tube is very thick, I personally wouldn't even look at one, love my over barrel suppressors, wouldn't go back 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 300_BLK

> How heavy, cant see the point of full length as its just extra weight for zero gain.


Maybe 4kg with a scope, alloy suppressor so pretty light. Not worth it in my opinion either...

----------


## Gibo

Those full MAE stainless jobbies must add 20kg  :Psmiley:

----------


## Matt2308

Put a suppressor on it or wear hearing protection.
Firing a firearm without either is just plain stupid!
Tinnitus and hearing loss are not worth entertaining and there are plenty of people on here that will vouch for that including me. 
Modern lightweight suppressors are excellent and would be my pick for most applications.

----------


## Fishontop

So how much extra length does a suppressor add to a barrel. Roughly

----------


## Gibo

> So how much extra length does a suppressor add to a barrel. Roughly ��


DPT over barrel 100mm

----------


## superdiver

Bugger all. My tikka has a 20" barrel with a standard Hardy suppressor and i feel it is still plenty short enough

----------

